# Notorious Form 80: is this DIAC asking for it?



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

So along with the acknowledgement of my application for the 820, I also got a sort of info leaflet (not personalised or addressed to) called "820 Lodgement Important Information". It contains general stuff about the validity checks, the rights to travel and work on a bridging visa, that health and character checks will be needed (which I've already sent in so it's definitely not a personalized information letter at all...), but it also contained this little paragraph:










Which is great but tells me very little. It basically says "we're gonna need form 80 so go ahead and send it in" but it says it is needed to determine what countries I have been in and will need a police check from.

Pretty sure I filled out every single country I have been to over the past 10 years on form 47sp already. Does it still apply then, especially if I have not been asked to send it on an individual basis?

I'm only asking because the last 10 years of travelling is not the problem. All but one of my former employers has completely changed management, I *really* am not looking forward to seriously having to tell DIAC everywhere I worked as a teenager and student if I don't absolutely have to.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Nelly87 said:


> So along with the acknowledgement of my application for the 820, I also got a sort of info leaflet (not personalised or addressed to) called "820 Lodgement Important Information". It contains general stuff about the validity checks, the rights to travel and work on a bridging visa, that health and character checks will be needed (which I've already sent in so it's definitely not a personalized information letter at all...), but it also contained this little paragraph:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is interesting Nelly and I would say that you would need to submit form 80.

In our case with our offshore application for a 309 lodged last October we had nothing like that included in our acknowledgement. I had considered doing form 80 initially until I read that thing  once I knew more about it I decided to wait and see if they asked for it as I didn't want to put it in and have them decided to process it and slow down the application process. They haven't asked us for one yet. I don't know if this is something new that they are just going to make form 80 a blanket request for all applications.

Kttykat


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Nelly -

Yup, they're asking for it, so you need to provide Form 80. While the form says "all periods of employment", many people do not include temporary jobs held during high school, etc. and list employment only after high school (or sometimes after college). They are now asking only for the month/year that employment started and stopped (not exact date), name/addr of employer, type of business, and position/duties (brief).

Also, I expect there are other items in the Form 80 that can trigger security checks in addition to the address history, etc.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks so much you both  

I'll start at it then  it's gonna be a looooong weekend. First days off after applying, too 

Kttykat that is actually really interesting, that you never got that info. I only checked because I saw another thread were someone was asked for Form 80 IN the acknowledgement, this was a different document but it was sent along with the acknowledgement. Seems a little silly they say "only if requested" on the checklist but put "yes, we need it" on the standard post application info!

And Mark I am definitely leaving out my highschool job... I worked there for not even a year during the year I turned 16, they're a big Dutch warehouse chain and I contacted them to ask if they still had my record and they didn't. Which is pretty sloppy but come on, I was 15... DIAC can't possibly care about a Saturday job I had in highschool for a few months.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

I just had a look at the document check list for the 820 http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/_pdf/820-801-checklist.pdf and it now says under character checks:
Character documents 
Evidence that you meet the Character and Penal Clearance Requirement (original 
documentation must be provided.
See: Character and Penal Clearance Requirements
A completed Form 80 must be provided. 
See: Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment

So it would seem that they are now asking for the form 80 for all onshore applications! 

Kttykat


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

That is so weird. I didn't download my checklist longer than a week before applying. No idea when this happened. Glad they didn't deem my application invalid because I didn't have it...


----------



## holly (Dec 11, 2011)

Form 80 pretty much covers all the same info in the other forma you handed in, and i would be very suprised if they actually called any of your employers. Some of the dates my boyfriend put down were very vague. The most annoying thing for us is that he is one of 7 children so had to complete ALL that info again haha.
We sent ours in with our app in sep last year so i must have seen it listed somewhere as a "may be required" form. Didnt slow our approval down


----------

